# Full LASS demo loaded into 2 PCs.



## germancomponist (Nov 1, 2009)

A fine piece, Pedro. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Johnny22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great music Pedro!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you so so much everyone! LASS is really great.


----------



## Arturas (Dec 8, 2009)

I enjoyed this piece. Very beautiful music! It very reminds me a score of "Surf Up", but still good work. LASS sounds very impressing, still not "live orchestra sound", but this Virtual Instrument have a BIG SOUND and sounds very suggestive. I hear LASS and gonna buy it..! o/~


----------



## MacQ (Dec 8, 2009)

Is that bassoon doubling the solo violin? I love that tone. Also, the work is very Philip Glass-esque, which I really like.

~Stu


----------



## schatzus (Dec 8, 2009)

Really beautiful piece Pedro! A very enjoyable listen...
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice. Did you use ART to play the minimalist ostinatos?


----------



## theheresy (Dec 8, 2009)

very nice, definitely had a phillip glass mixed with james horner from a beautiful mind feel


----------

